# Fujikura Blur R11



## thecraw (Nov 24, 2011)

That shaft has to be the worst shaft I've ever swung in my life. Its lifeless. Don't think I've ever swung a shaft that offers so little feedback or feel, just felt dead. In fact that shaft must be the shaft equivalent of necrophilia! 

Its just plain wrong and horrible!!!! Wrong, wrong, wrong. TM you are wrong!

I guess it must work for some people but, yuk, it was worse than changing and baring your pants in the car park!

(also now eliminated the R11 3 wood after today. 910f 15 degree PROPER Aldila Rip, cranked down to 14.25, is the dogs!)


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 24, 2011)

100% agree!

The shaft in my r11 was crap! Much more prefered the reax in the burner or the nvs in the g2


----------



## GeneralStore (Nov 24, 2011)

Craw, I am not disagreeing with you, but something to mention...I recently asked a shop why the Titleist Aldila RIP was only Â£80 or so for the driver and the Aldila RIP for the R11 driver was Â£180...there answer was that the Aldila RIP for the Titleist was a watered down version where as the R11 one was the original and unchanged in anyway


----------



## rosecott (Nov 24, 2011)

thecraw said:



			it was worse than changing and baring your pants in the car park!
		
Click to expand...

So it was YOU. Snelly was right all along.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 24, 2011)

GeneralStore said:



			Craw, I am not disagreeing with you, but something to mention...I recently asked a shop why the Titleist Aldila RIP was only Â£80 or so for the driver and the Aldila RIP for the R11 driver was Â£180...there answer was that the Aldila RIP for the Titleist was a watered down version where as the R11 one was the original and unchanged in anyway
		
Click to expand...

It's the other way around, as far as I'm aware the Aldila Rip in the Titleist is the original. Not saying the TM isn't but I'm sure Ethan will be along soon enough to confirm about TM shafts.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 24, 2011)

Never liked the R11 maybe thats why, interestingly enough the Fujikura in the Mizuno MP630 gets stunning reviews


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Nov 25, 2011)

This shaft was lifeless has to be said but what other stock options are there of any ? 

WW


----------



## wull (Nov 25, 2011)

i've also heard that shafts are not 100% as good as they could be when made for clubs as standard.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 26, 2011)

DarthVega said:



			Never liked the R11 maybe thats why, interestingly enough the Fujikura in the Mizuno MP630 gets stunning reviews
		
Click to expand...

The Mizuno uses the Fubuki shaft, not sure if its a made for or not. I've tried the Fubuki before and quite liked it. In fact I very nearly bought the Nike Machspeed Black with the Fubuki shaft before the 910 Aldila Rip blew it out the water.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 26, 2011)

thecraw said:



			The Mizuno uses the Fubuki shaft, not sure if its a made for or not. I've tried the Fubuki before and quite liked it. In fact I very nearly bought the Nike Machspeed Black with the Fubuki shaft before the 910 Aldila Rip blew it out the water.
		
Click to expand...

Oops! My bad, your right, they're all starting to sound the same to me, have we had Christmas yet


----------



## Ethan (Nov 26, 2011)

The Blur (60g) in the R11 is well known to be a pretty poor shaft, and is a shaft made for TM and somewhat different from the 'real' Blur. If you get the R11 TP, you will get the 'real' Blur, which is better but still not fantastic.

The Fubuki in the Mizuno is a 'made for' shaft, but is very close to the original, which in any case is a lot better starting point than the Blur, and is basically just optimised for the Mizuno. You can buy one of those with confidence.

I believe the RIP in the Titleist is a real shaft, but if not, it is pretty close to the real one. The Project X in the Titleist is definitely a 'real' one, and is a strong shaft that many average golfers have struggled to hit well because it is pretty stiff and unforgiving. The Diamanas in the Titleists (apart from custom upgrade versions) are 'made for' and are a bit weaker than the 'real' ones. The price point of these is not a very reliable guide to quality or provenance.


----------



## drawboy (Nov 27, 2011)

Is it worth buying a 'real' shaft for an average golfer? They seem pretty unforgiving.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 27, 2011)

drawboy said:



			Is it worth buying a 'real' shaft for an average golfer? They seem pretty unforgiving.
		
Click to expand...

The issue isn't so much whether you buy a 'real' one or not, but more that you buy a suitable one and don't assume that the shaft in that TM driver is comparable to one with the same name in another driver (one being 'made for' and the other 'real'). 

The 'made for' shafts vary a lot in the extent to which they differ from 'real' ones. 'Real' shafts are not necessarily stiff or hard to hit. The 'real' Blue isn't and 'real' versions of the Ka'ali and iI'ima aren't either.


----------

